# Hi there



## schoondy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there my name is Marty and am from Brisbane Australia and would like to learn about breeding fancy mice so here I am lol 
I am also looking for fancy mice in my local area so if theres anyone from around Brisbane Australia please email me 
cheers marty


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome Marty,

There are a few Australian breeders on the forum with some fabulous mice but I am not too sure if any are from Brisbane. Stick around and you may get lucky. Finding fancy mice seems to be a universal problem as lots of us have moaned about the fact that we cannot access breeders near our locales.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and Welcome Marty, good luck in your search


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany

Hope you find some Mices


----------



## schoondy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there and thanks for the warm welcome everyone 
I have been going thrue the forums and am amased at how much usefull information is available to sombudy like me thats new to the hobby 
If there are any Australian breeders out there that live close to Brsbane then heres My number its 0423280096
Cheers Marty


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Marty  Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------

